
Linus Torvalds TED Talk 2016 (HD): The Mind Behind Linux - kecebongsoft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CGbyz8UzCY
======
artellectual
I thought he was very charming, very real. I love his no bullshit attitude. He
seems like a very content happy person.

------
trse
The world would have been a very different place if he had built Google or
Facebook. A better place.

------
Ideabile
Strange that no one say anything on this. I thought someone would comment
about his social skills :-)

~~~
staticfish
On how honest, in-touch and well adjusted they are. He can rub people the
wrong way, but he's usually right. That man can _speak_

